# How-To: Single rail on Delta 36-725?



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

(I apologize if this is a dumb question)

So, I've been researching different additions for my Delta 36-725 TS lately and I've seen a few "common remarks" about this TS having spilt rails for the fence. Which leads me to a few questions....

1) Is there any advantage to having single (1 piece) rails compared to spilt rails? 

2) How would I go about obtaining a single rail, and what would I use to make it?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I am not a table saw expert by any means. I know a bit about aligning machinery. I don't believe I have read anything about this particular saw. The reason a 1 piece rail is "better" than a multi-piece system is for alignment purposes especially in the face of limited attaching points available on a saw.

To answer the "where can you get" question. Any metal supply house can get you what you need.

I just looked up your saw. While a 1 piece would be better, I doubt you are limited in any way. It looks like the split is right where the blade is. If the right side or the blade is tight and true and the left side is tight and true you won't have a problem.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Sure it can be done....measure the rail (I'm guessing it's 2x2), buy a piece of aluminum or steel tube. And drill and tap it.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I am going to undertake this project at some point.

the rails will catch the fence at anything less than like... 5" 

plus, I could get a longer rail.

When I finally get a price, I might decide to just upgrade the saw if its too expensive to justify. I have no clue what such a piece if iron will cost me.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

try metals depot to get a ball park idea,


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If you use steel it shouldn't be more than 30-40 bucks. I just bought a 2x3 .25 thick 7 feet long for 40 bucks....for a saw rail .125 is plenty.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah, it looks cheaper than I would have guessed. might opt for SS or aluminum since I cant powder coat it, but that cant add too much.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't do SS unless you have the patience to drill and tap it. Stainless is much harder to work.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Go with regular old mild steel. Stainless is a pain in the rear to work with the more common tools and aluminium wont be strong enough unless you go with solid stock. I doubt youd have to powder coat anything anyways. If youre worried about rust or aesthetics, a good high wearing automotive paint will work fine. Id go for an epoxy paint and primer, shouldnt have any wear issues there. 

As far as where to get the metal, and what to get, every major city has a metal supplier, you just have to find it. As far as what youre looking for, you want 2x3 steel rectangular tubing, thickest walls you can afford for stiffness. Depending on the gauge and length you go with, cost will be somewhere in the $40-100 range, and you will need a bit of metal working experience to get everything assembled.

All that said, why do you want to go to a solid rail? Are you actually having issues with the split rail, or is this a "the internet said it was better" thing? If it aint broke, dont fix it


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I do have alignment issues. I will loosen everything up when the weather turns and try to do better putting it together. I thought it was straight, but I was mistaken. My current solution is to stick 3 sheets of paper into the fence foot.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Does the fence have adjusters to raise the front end a bit so it doesn't catch?

Maybe you just have to reassemble the rails and the table extensions. I have two piece rails on my Ridgid and have never had trouble with the split.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

1. Don't go for the thickest you can afford, I'm working on a unisaw and building a set of rails for a fence body I have, and I bought 1/4 thick 2x3....it weighs so frickin much that I'm going back and buying a thinner piece. 

2. I don't think the delta fence you have uses 2x3....isn't it 2x2?? 

3. Aluminum is plenty strong. The myth that aluminum is weak is just that...a myth. You would spend more on an aluminum rail, but it would be plenty strong and lighter.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

its not a catch issue, the fence clamps down against the rail, and if the 2 rails are off, then the fence is skewed. Not sure if that issue would exist for a different style of fence.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

before I do it, Ill have to measure the actual rails, Ill probably mimic the size and gauge.

I have never done any metal working, I cant recall if the rail is tapped or not, Ill have to figure out how to do that too if it is.


----------

